
Microsoft killing its regular iPod rivals - newacc
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/News/Microsoft-killing-its-iPod-rivals/articleshow/4967985.cms
======
thismat
It's basically like Apple not selling xGen ipods anymore. They will still
support the software, just not sell the actual hardware anymore.

